# Sydney Members - Friday night drinks



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

For those who remember the Night of the HP.....It has been a year and I think it is time we did it again!

Who would like to meet for drinks on Friday night 15th July at the Old Northern in Chatswood? Let me know in this thread who is interested...

Got your shiny red shoes all polished Shermy? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

Bump....


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

They're not my shoes!!!!..... :evil:  :lol:


----------



## Switch (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats my Birthday, but i cant come, my wife and kids have a little something planned im sure.. maybe next time.
Sherm, thats quite an aggressive little avatar you have there my friend


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

No its not switch, he is making pizza dough!!  LOL


----------



## Gerry (Jul 11, 2005)

I'll prob stop by if its in the city somewhere as I'll be out and about anyway


----------



## instar (Jul 11, 2005)

Got your message Sheralyn, long time no see hon, we'll try to be there, is a time set?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 11, 2005)

I haven't been to Sydney for almost a year :cry: if anyone feels like shelling out for my airfare, I'd be glad to come  I'll even trade you for a little coastal carpet  (coincidentally, this Friday will be exactly six months since I obtained them).


----------



## instar (Jul 11, 2005)

Sell some of ya hair to a wig maker Sdaji! :lol:


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 11, 2005)

> Sell some of ya hair to a wig maker Sdaji!



I've been offered money for my hair many times. To date I've not been tempted.


----------



## Possum (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



Sdaji said:


> I'll even trade you for a little coastal carpet  .



:twisted: Really!!!


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Sure, buy me a return flight to Sydney and a lovely little carpet is yours.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Haven't set a time yet Instar - just want to make sure we have a few interested before finalising anything. I will post details here in a couple of days.


----------



## hugsta (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

I will try and come along again Sheri, will have to get a hold of Neil and drag him along......LOL.

For those that didn't get there last time you all missed a great night and I am sure it will be another great night for those that can get there or are old enough to get into a pub. Although age will probably stop 50% of the members getting in.... :twisted: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Im just lucky i have a fake ID!!!!


----------



## ether (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Dam the over 18 drinking laws!!


----------



## instar (Jul 11, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



> Im just lucky i have a fake ID!!!!



"my name was Brian Magee, I drank some very good beer...."
lol sherm!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

It seems there are not too many who can make it this weekend - and the Macarthur Herp Society is also on that night - should we make it a few weeks later? :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

I reckon that would be a better solution Sherrie, plus im pretty broke and will be still recovering from illness this weekend so it just wouldnt be the same without the Sherm in full swing!!


----------



## alexr (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Not looking too good for me...Wife and Kids are coming back from holidays on Friday...  

Which is a real shame... as it would be nice to put faces to names...

BTW. The Great Northern has a beer garden for the 50% of the site members that are lucky enough to be under age!


----------



## alexr (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



> should we make it a few weeks later?



Sounds like a plan...
(it will be my birthday towards the end of july so you could all chip in and get me a snake - wife can't say no then :wink


----------



## Hickson (Jul 12, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

As far as I'm aware, I'm not doing anything on the 29th. Not that you should make your plans around my availability! :lol:

Of course, this is two nights after the AHS meeting, and that might be a mitigating factor for some people.



Hix


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Ok - seems this week is not a good idea as a few who would like to be there can't....so we'll make it Friday the 29th (Hix - you have NO excuse now :lol: ) This should give everyone time to cancel all other plans and be there... :twisted: :wink: 

Please post here if you can make it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Yep, i can make it then.


----------



## instar (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

No set plans for the 29th sheralyn, well have to see, it'll give me time to track down a Billy Ray mullet wig!


----------



## alexr (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Looks good for me also... 

(btw. anyone comming from my way - may have some space in my car pm. me if interested)


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Wanna go via slurry hills Alexr?


----------



## Hickson (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



> Hix - you have NO excuse now


Ummmm.............I guess I can make it that night!:lol:



Hix


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Wont be the same without huggy and Neil!!! *hint hint*


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

It's not optional for Huggy and Neil.... :twisted: They have to be there! :lol:


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

I think I will be OK for the 29th  , I am sure Daz will be there to.
What time are you thinking we should all get there sheri, remembering were coming from a bit further away :wink: .

AHS is on the 27th to, should be a good week!

Neil


----------



## alexr (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



> Wanna go via slurry hills Alexr?


Depends what you get me for my birthday shermanator.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Alex, my presence will be your presents!!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



> , I am sure Daz will be there to.



Guess I'll have to go as well then.....LOL. Just need to work out who's drinking and who's driving eh Neil.....;-)


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



> it'll give me time to track down a Billy Ray mullet wig!



Borrow Shermy's Inny, he might even lend you his B/F's shiny red shoes.......LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

I lost the wig somewhere in the streets of surry hills after a mates party!!!


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

You mean after a busy night on the corner with your B/F's shiny red shoes on.......LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

yes, yes, thats what i meant. What was i thinking?


----------



## hugsta (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

LMAO....


----------



## Cerion (Jul 13, 2005)

Count us in


----------



## Cerion (Jul 13, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



hugsta said:


> You mean after a busy night on the corner with your B/F's shiny red shoes on.......LOL



ahhh errm..... bring the shoe's shermy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Great to see so many will be there! Let's say we aim to meet between 7:30 and 8:00? I'm sure if anyone arrives later they'll find us easily enough if they follow the glow of the shiny red shoes. :wink: :lol: (Just as long as Shermy is not late)


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Count me in. The grog monster is on a mission

Simone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*



johnbowemonie said:


> Count me in. The grog monster is on a mission
> 
> Simone.



And what would that mission be then sweety????  :lol:


----------



## instar (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night dr*

Prolly to instill some fashion sense in ya Sherm! lmao  Think well have ta nominate ya for a queer-eye visit! :lol:

You feelin better yet mate?


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night dr*

100% now!!! thanks for asking!


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 15, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night dr*

hahahaha, i'll PM you late Shermy and let you know

Simone


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday nigh*



johnbowemonie said:


> hahahaha, i'll PM you late Shermy and let you know
> 
> Simone



Wooohoooo!! ahumm, i mean, great, shall look forward to it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday*

Bad news guys (or good, depends how you take it!!)

I am starting a new part time job (graveyard shift 11:30pm to 7am) on the 29th as a Concierge for a swank apartment building at milsons point so i wont be able to attend this time around. 

But if anyone wants to have a beer this weekend let me know as it will be my last free weekend for a while. 

Cheers, Alan.


----------



## alexr (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday*

Milsons point, North Sydney??? thats near the Great Northern isn't it?

What about if the party carries on in your new swanky aparment building foyer after the Great Northern shuts...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday*

hehehe, in a few months time we could maybe use the roof for a nice party with views, but not on my first night!!! LOL, wouldnt go down too well i dont think. 

If the party is still going, i'll meet up with some of you at 7am the next morning for some breaky beers!!!!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Fri*



Teamsherman said:


> on the 29th as a Concierge for a swank apartment building



Sherm.......I'm impressed!

A fancy French polysyllable like concierge and spelt correctly! Well done!!!

Incidentally, although it is a French word, it's actually derived from Vulgar Latin and means "Fellow Slave".



Hix


----------



## instar (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members -*

LMAO Hix! :lol: I thought it came from the Greek, and meant "one who kicks shyte" :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members -*

It comes from me, and it means "one who will be doing stuff all and getting paid very well for it"...LOL


----------



## Hickson (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Membe*



instar said:


> LMAO Hix! :lol: I thought it came from the Greek, and meant "one who kicks shyte" :lol:



Nah, your thinking of _ekienosholaktizopneumadiaskorpizo_.

But you were close, Inny. We'll give you a classical education yet!!!



Hix


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Fri*



Hix said:


> Sherm.......I'm impressed!
> 
> A fancy French polysyllable like concierge and spelt correctly! Well done!!!
> 
> ...



Autre chose vous sais pas, Je parler francais assez bien!! (but my gramar leaves much to be desired)

Salut, Alan.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont want to go back through the whole thread, so what date, time and place?


----------



## alexr (Jul 19, 2005)

29th July between 7:30 and 8 at the Great Northern Crn of Pacfic Hwy and Mowbrey Rd Chatswood (/Artarmon)


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

Old Northern in Chatswood on the 29th at about 7pm.


----------



## alexr (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

at least we agree on the date :wink:


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

hahaha thats a crack up, didnt even say the same club...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

*RE: Re: RE: Sydney Members - Friday night drinks*

thats Sheri's fault!!!  i was just relaying what was written in the first post. Oh well, i'll re-issue my statement as the Great northern.


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks as confusing as that was, should be a good night.


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 19, 2005)

You going donkey?

How you getting there?


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 19, 2005)

going to try to get down there gilleni, depends on work.

Dont think that i'll drive, i dont mind the odd drink or ten.


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 19, 2005)

is dave going with you?


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 19, 2005)

yeah probably, but dave is in a special club where he is not allowed to drive.
And i just left that club......if you know what i mean...lol


----------



## Gilleni (Jul 19, 2005)

hehe, yeah i was in that club for about 3 months...


----------



## Hickson (Jul 19, 2005)

The Northern is a ten minute walk from Artarmon railway station, if that's any help to you guys.



Hix


----------



## alexr (Jul 19, 2005)

...And better still - its all down hill on the way home :wink:


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 19, 2005)

Ooooh! I'll be in Syd on the 29th! Maybe I shall join you all...perhaps


----------



## Hickson (Jul 19, 2005)

There'd be no point in being inSydney and not joining us Erin! Especially as you're old enough to get into a pub! AHS meeting the previous Wednesday, if that's of any interest.



Hix


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks hix, i think i will do the train mission they are always fun.


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 19, 2005)

Heh, I'll be in on the Wednesday too most likely. I have to enrol at uni on the Tues..
I'll see if I can aquire a good looking escort. Perhaps that "Frogster" guy would be interested........ :lol:


----------



## Switch (Jul 19, 2005)

So whats the verdict, save me reading all the posts, what day and where.
Im in Sydney on the 22nd and 29th of July


----------



## Switch (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Sherm, you been punching away at that guy for a while now, i think he has had enough


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

nah, he needs a bit more i think switch. 

In sydney on the 22nd ay?? Im up for a beer if you want to meet up for one???????


----------



## da_donkey (Jul 19, 2005)

alexr said:


> 29th July between 7:30 and 8 at the Great Northern Crn of Pacfic Hwy and Mowbrey Rd Chatswood (/Artarmon)



the verdict is in


----------



## Switch (Jul 19, 2005)

Sounds like its just me and you sherm lol, ill be in burwood on 22nd not sure where ill be on the 29th, i think burwood is a bit far from the northern yeh


----------



## Switch (Jul 19, 2005)

P.S. anyone hooking up for a beer, please note, my avatar is NOT a photo of me, so dont get your hopes up lol ... not even the right gender


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 19, 2005)

By the way, i am pretty that Shermy's punching avatar is from the movie OFFICE SPACE.
If you haven't seen it you should. Its hilarious.!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## ether (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like Malcoms father from Malcom in the middle, can't remember his name at the moment...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

I personally dont have a clue where its from. 

But it suited my mood at the time.


----------



## instar (Jul 19, 2005)

I can maybe make 22nd (this fri) Al, where at? 
Switch will you be um...in uniform ?


----------



## Parko (Jul 19, 2005)

Sherms if you meet Switch for a beer don't expect a big one, he goes home after only one beer.


----------



## instar (Jul 19, 2005)

Im sure 'She' wont Matt, but she might be forced to arrest Him for bad taste if he wears 'The Shoes' !  :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah i remember that effort Parko!! (or lack thereof) LMAO 

Anywhere inny, just give me a buzz. 

Anyone else interested in this friday aswell (i dont want to muddle sherri's plans for the 29th but i cant make that day) let me know as im up for one or twelve brews!!


----------



## instar (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like your place Al , gimme an op to see the lil snapper again! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

No worries, anyone else want to come round here for a beer this friday night, just pm me and i'll give you the address and a phone contact.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

Ooh, i just remembered, it will have to be after 8pm as im doing some training for the new job from 3-7pm.


----------



## Switch (Jul 19, 2005)

Parko, one day my freind we will drink on, if only you knew how much of a drunk i am.
Instar, Uniform ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2005)

thats what i thought too switch!! (the uniform bit). 

Unless he means a tight pair of stubbies and a stubbie shirt with the top button undone and a big fat greek hairy chest?? (not forgetting the gold bling bling!!) LMAO


----------



## Hickson (Jul 20, 2005)

ether said:


> Looks like Malcoms father from Malcom in the middle, can't remember his name at the moment...



Hal.

Played by Bryan Cranston.



Hix


----------



## NCHERPS (Jul 20, 2005)

instar said:


> I can maybe make 22nd (this fri) Al, where at?
> Switch will you be um...in uniform ?



Inny, YOur getting confused between your 'Stiches' and your 'switches' I think.
Unless you know something about 'Switch' that we don't, ie, he's a cross dressing policemwoman impersonator! LOL!


----------



## salebrosus (Jul 20, 2005)

It's definately the guy from Office Space......It's about 3 guys gooing loopy working on computers in an office. They take the printer that never works out into an open field and beat the crap out of it. The guy you see going nuts is the one who can't stop smashing it.

Simone.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2005)

Ahhh the old printer not working rage!! Yep, ive had that before!!! lol


----------



## instar (Jul 20, 2005)

How embarressment, some reason im thinking Switch=policegal, obviously wrong nick!
Must be the sexy avatar switch, sorry. Sherm makes ya sound like 'life be in it' Norm lol!
I prefer real names to nicks, seem to rem those better....mostly. :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jul 20, 2005)

Instar:
Your thinking of 'Stretch'.

Copgirl in Gunning (I think).



Hix


----------



## instar (Jul 20, 2005)

Ah, yes thats the one.


----------



## alexr (Jul 29, 2005)

We all still on for tonight? 

As I said before, PM me if your up my way and would like a lift...


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes Alex - thanks for posting. I was just logging in to remind everyone, and you had beaten me to it!  I am looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting some new people. Just to confirm for everyone :

Great Northern Hotel 
Cnr Mowbray Road and Pacific Hwy 
Chatswood

Anytime from 7:00 - 7:30pm onwards.

Hope to see lots of members there!

Sheri


----------



## instar (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks like we wont be makin this one  cant get a sitter. Have lots of fun, drink some bourbon for us, take pics! Hope you all have a ball!


----------



## Hickson (Jul 30, 2005)

Well, that was a little disappointing. Only four poeple turned up - Sheri, alexr, Bryony and myself. But we had a good chat just the same, alexr got to meet some APS members and we all had a pretty good time. Discussed reptiles, food, children, funnelwebs, redbacks and other related subspecies, and Sexpo. Would have been nice if some more people could have made it, but several things came up at the last minute for a few poeple, but those that did make it had a good time!

Thanks for organising it Sheri!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Hix


----------

